# Frage zu Prozessen und deren Komponenten



## DennisXX (21. Jul 2011)

Hi Folks !

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, was man im Bereich eines Prozessen (z.B. der eines beliebigen Anwendungsprogramms oder der Prozeß eines Betriebssystems) unter den Dinge, Textsegment, Datensegment, Stacksegment, Seitenfehler und Handles versteht?

Wäre klasse von euch, wenn ihr mir diesbezüglich etwas unter die Arme greifen könntet.

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## Michael... (22. Jul 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Hi Folks !
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, was man im Bereich eines Prozessen (z.B. der eines beliebigen Anwendungsprogramms oder der Prozeß eines Betriebssystems) unter den Dinge, Textsegment, Datensegment, Stacksegment, Seitenfehler und Handles versteht?
> 
> ...


Im Internet nichts dazu gefunden?

So ganz grob (genaueres kann man ja nachlesen ;-)):

Bei den Segmenten handelt es ich um Bereiche des durch den Prozess belegten Speichers.

```
Text/Code Segment
```
: Hier liegt der auszuführende Code des Programms

```
Datensegment
```
: Enthält die Daten statischer und global deklarierter, vorbelegter Variablen
(daneben gibt's noch das Block Storage Segement)
Stracksegment (kurz Stack): Hier werden zur Laufzeit "anfallende" Daten in chronologischer Reihenfolge abgelegt. lokale Variablen, Rücksprungadressen... 

Seitenfehler ? Wikipedia

übersetze mal 
	
	
	
	





```
Handle
```
 ins Deutsche... --> Griff. Damit (meist eine ID) kann man gezielt auf Prozesse zugreifen.


----------

